# grip training, how often?



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

This question is for serious trainers only please, someone with experience

basically, I want to focus on 2 things - grip strength (i'd prefer not to rely on straps for deads) and forearm development.

I made a roller today with a thick pipe and weight on a string etc. ........ i also tried doing things like pinches with plates. both were agony! especially the roller.

ovbiously my forearms/grip get worked on back/bi day but i was wondering what is the best frequency to directly train them like i have today for:

a) improving grip strength

and

B) forearm growth

????


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Iv never directly trained for grip its improves with deadlifts, partial deadlifts will be good for grip, you can lift a lot more weight and hold it.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Iv never directly trained for grip its improves with deadlifts, partial deadlifts will be good for grip, you can lift a lot more weight and hold it.


Yeah exactly, I don't have time to fit in dedicated grip training, I don't know how anybody does if you already train a lot.

P.S. Obviously don't use straps.


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Is deadlifting without straps not the best way to improve grio and forearm strength?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I train for grip once a week about two or three hours after I've worked arms. Sometimes a little longer.

Forearms are normally done at the end of an arm workout every two or three weeks. I've not found it necessary to train them any more frequently than that.

I've found these to be invaluable:

http://heavygrips.com/

I also use the workout template on that site.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> I've found these to be invaluable:
> 
> http://heavygrips.com/
> 
> I also use the workout template on that site.


I have the whole set, very hard work! Only made it up from 150lbs to 250lbs. I used a Powerball to warm up first.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

rectus said:


> Only made it up from 150lbs to 250lbs.


I can almost close the 250lbs and am looking to do that by Christmas.

I find these great for forearms too. When I wrote that post up there, I picked mine up and did a couple of sets and the bastards are burning now. :lol:

What got me was the amount of DOMs I got when I first started using them. Although deads, rows and heavy shrugs are great, you don't realise how much difference a bit of direct work makes until you've done it.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> When I wrote that post up there, I picked mine up and did a couple of sets and the bastards are burning now. :lol:


I did the same after not using them for a looooong time, I can't fully close the 150's now! Going to have to work my way up again


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

JimboSlice said:


> Is deadlifting without straps not the best way to improve grio and forearm strength?


i dont use use straps for deadlifts but my back is pretty strong so my grip just cannot keep up, and id much rather not rely on straps

obviously for muscle growth i need plenty of time to recover but is it the same for increasing grip strength quickly? basically would doing grip training everyday for 2 weeks work or do the hands need more recovery to get stronger?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

im not one of the big lifterson the site but the best improvements i have seen with my grip was when i was doing full body routines with deads on one of the days and hanging off the pull up bar for as long as possible on the other day so i was effectively training grip 3x per week.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

the best grip training is deadlift and chins


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

JimboSlice said:


> Is deadlifting without straps not the best way to improve grio and forearm strength?


Imo yes, even simply hanging from a pull up bar holding your own weight or with a chain with a few plates on you, holding for as long as possibly will be far better than a and forearm building workout as your grip strength is a static contraction not a ROM exersise. So training your grip as a static like deadlifts or hanging does is best imo.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

For grip I would do static holds. I.E. lift whatever you can on the deadlift without straps and hold the bar as long as possible. Try to add 5 seconds to this hold every time you train grip. You can also do this with weighted chins - just hang there as long as your grip will last.

For forearm development, a couple of sets with your pipe roller will do the trick. Do a set rotating the pipe away from you and another rotating it towards you, fingers above the pipe, thumbs below. You should only need a fairly light weight for these as they are killers


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.gripfaq.com/ op look at this site lots of good info here


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Try training with Fat Gripz. They will improve your grip strength and beef up your forearms.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

rectus said:


> I have the whole set, very hard work! Only made it up from 150lbs to 250lbs. I used a Powerball to warm up first.


I agree. I have all of them. Working up to the 350's. can do reps with the 250. Have read if u can prove (with video) that you can do the 350 it qualifies you to purchase the last two!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Two tennis balls and squeeze every day whilst watchin tv


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Check this link out and also watch the reviews on youtube they seem to be quite popular for improving grip strength

http://www.fatgripz.co.uk/


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Scottswald said:


> This question is for serious trainers only please, someone with experience
> 
> basically, I want to focus on 2 things - grip strength (i'd prefer not to rely on straps for deads) and forearm development.
> 
> ...


A good way to build both forearm size and strength is with a chinning bar at home - start out doing bodyweight deadhangs from the bar 4-5 times per day just hanging squeezing the bar really hard for as long as possible and try to increase the length of time you can hang each day.

When you've got to a point where you have considerably increased the time you can hang from whatever it started at, get a weight belt or wear a backpack/use chains etc to start adding weight. Keep adding and trying to build the times back up.

The important thing is to be progressive, and to always be squeezing the bar hard and tightening your forearms whilst doing this.

Do this 4-5 days each week for four weeks and you'll notice a big difference.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

I train my fore arms with bi/tris I do bi/tri/fore/bi/tri/fore etc.... I have really thick for arms and really good strength, I've always tried to train all my body parts so none lag, ones that lag will be due to genetic default. I do like the hand curls, stand up doing a bar bell curl with the back of your hands facing you and stuff like that!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Are you using chalk/liquid chalk?

If not try that before using straps.


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

when u do your deadlift hold the bar up as long as u can.. doing grip everyday imo is a good thing to do. i used to do a farmers walk in my old gym with 55kg dumbells at the end of each session walking round the gym and trying to get further everytime.. great workout for the grip and forearms


----------



## Markyboy81 (Jan 27, 2012)

Climbing is a great way to improve forearm strength, the gym I go to had a rotating climbing wall which was excellent until one day it was gone 'to make way for other equipment'. Real shame.


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

i personally dont do them, my forearms are quite good, and they get a killing everytime i do back, bis, tri's without needing to do specific forearm exercises


----------

